

20 Home Pages, 500 Trackers Loaded:  Media Succumbs to Monitoring Frenzy - denzil_correa
http://www.mondaynote.com/2015/07/20/20-home-pages-500-trackers-loaded-%E2%80%A8media-succumbs-to-monitoring-frenzy/?utm_source=MadMimi&utm_medium=email&utm_content=Monday%20Note%20%23376%20-%2020%20Home%20Pages%3D%3E%20500%20Trackers%3A%20%E2%80%A8Media%20Succumbs%20to%20Monitoring%20Frenzy%20%28FFx%29%20-%20Home%20Automation%20Out%20of%20The%20Closet%20%28JLG%29&utm_campaign=20150720_m126637064_Monday%20Note%20%23376&utm_term=20%20Home%20Pages_2C%20500%20Trackers%20Loaded_3A%20Media%20Succumbs%20to%20Monitoring%20Frenzy

======
ablation
Is it gauche of me to point out that OP's site itself uses at least five
trackers, along with obvious UTM tagging in the URL?

------
degenerate
Does anyone know if uBlock Origin's default "EasyPrivacy‎" filter blocks
tracking scripts like this? Or is a separate tool like Ghostery actually
necessary if I want to stop the trackers from loading?

~~~
orbjuice
You can select to use the hpHosts’s Ad and tracking servers list, which blocks
loading assets from the IPs in this list:

[http://hosts-file.net/ad_servers.txt](http://hosts-file.net/ad_servers.txt)

This is essentially the same as what Ghostery does, without the option to send
that information back to Ghostery.

